# Where can you buy trendier Embroidery Designs?



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

I am new to this game! I have found very few resources that have trendier embroidery designs. There are a lot out there that, no offense, my grandma would like, but I want some newer designs. Anyone have resources?

I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What would you consider "trendy"? Do you have any examples?


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know, more design, less realistic... One place I've looked at designs on Babylock.com.... I have a Babylock Emb Pro.... and almost all of those designs are what I DON"T want... I don't want teddy bears, or fairies ... Just more design....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can pretty much take any image and embroider it.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

This is when digitizing becomes your best friend. You may have to outsource the digitizing if you're not comfortable doing it yourself, but that's your best bet to getting what you want.


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a Babylock, Embroidery Pro, and the Masterworks program to digitize, but I don't know how to really use it. I mean I have got a couple designs drawn, scanned and embroidered, but I am having a hard time with it. I either need to purchase designs right now or find somewhere to use this program really fast! ( I am opening my business May1st). I was just looking for resources to buy embroidery design, does anyone know of such a place?????


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would suggest learning the software you have, as that will save you money trying to buy ready made designs.

Some sources you can look at include: dakotacollectibles.com and greatnotions.com


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

May 1st?

You might want to outsource your digitizing for now until you get a hang of your embroidery software.


----------



## nchoir (Apr 10, 2007)

I had the same problem when we started our business, and it did take me a while to learn to digitize - in the mean time we outsourced the digitizing, if you can draw it it can usually be sewn. Try cheapdigitizing.com or just google "cheap digitizing" and there will be lots to chose from. You e-mail them the design and they usually get them back with in 24 hours. That will give you time to learn your program. The cost is not that bad compared to the cost of opening a store with bad designs.


Also check on line for Manuals for your program written by normal sewers. They usually are written for the beginner and have great hints that you will never get from the manual that came with it. That is how I learned.

Good Luck.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what exactly to guess as far as "trendier" designs. Howabout Strawberry Stitch Company? Does that look something like you are looking for?

Ginko Designs - by Strawberry Stitch Company

Also, are you targeting a niche market or just looking for designs to market in general?



> Try cheapdigitizing.com or just google "cheap digitizing" and there will be lots to chose from.


Just curious - and forgive me if the topic is for another thread - but why would "cheap" be the keyword to use when outsourcing your digitizing? Has no one experienced the loss of money involved with a poorly digitized design?

It has been my experience that quite often quality and runnability are worth the investment in a well digitized design as opposed to the cost - which you have the customer pay for anyway.


----------



## nchoir (Apr 10, 2007)

I have used people that charge me $75 per hour and have found the less expensive comany's online do just as good a job and do not charge more if I am not happy - where as the more expensive ones have nickled and dimed me to death.. just my experience go with what works for you, just tring to help.

Our cost also does not go to our customer b/c we do not do custom work we own a clothing line so people purchace our clothing already made. I thougt that was what you were looking to do by designing your own.


----------

